# Some photos of SF taking a town



## Ravage (Mar 13, 2009)

Download Hires





Download Hires





Download Hires


----------



## Rabid Badger (Mar 13, 2009)

SF Training scenario.......

Good to see/read that conventional is also on top of MOUT ops....(not pictured)


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey RB, in the top picture the point man is holding a pole. Is it a mirror or a flash-bang pole, or could it be both? Just wondering, I have used mirrors before but not the bang pole’s. Seen them on TV watching those SWAT shows, but didn’t know if they were affective.

I would think if they were flash-banging the courtyard, they would just toss them over? I am guessing it’s a mirror though, seeing they all ready have a top (long side) security set.


----------



## 104TN (Mar 13, 2009)

No one's covering 2nd floor windows/door?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 13, 2009)

rick said:


> No one's covering 2nd floor windows/door?



Gun trucks and sniper teams would normally be responsible for topside security during the assault, the assault teams focus should be getting to the breach point safely and making entry. Your inner perimeter teams will pull long security for general area, or may also pull port security on a window. Outer perimeter will normally be gun trucks and sniper observer teams and they are normally set long before the assault teams starts to assault. The assault team may do visual checks for second floor threats, but they are not going to put a lot of focus on it.

At least that’s how the conventional side does it, I am not SF but I don’t see it being much different.


----------



## koz (Mar 13, 2009)

J.A.B. said:


> Hey RB, in the top picture the point man is holding a pole. Is it a mirror or a flash-bang pole, or could it be both? Just wondering, I have used mirrors before but not the bang pole’s. Seen them on TV watching those SWAT shows, but didn’t know if they were affective.
> 
> I would think if they were flash-banging the courtyard, they would just toss them over? I am guessing it’s a mirror though, seeing they all ready have a top (long side) security set.



It's a linear door charge - (det cord or a stick)


----------



## koz (Mar 13, 2009)

................


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 13, 2009)

koz said:


> It's a linear door charge - (det cord or a stick)



lmao, I blew up the picture and saw the dude already in the courtyard. I am retarded:doh:


----------



## Calc_N_Place (Mar 13, 2009)

Man I love this Sh**, nothing feels better, well almost nothing, feels better than taking down bad guys, the rush, the power.


----------



## Mephistopheles (Apr 2, 2009)

Looks like Quantico to me....


----------

